# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Acne modellen gezocht

## biancavanderzon

Mijn naam is Bianca van der Zon en ik ben een gediplomeerd schoonheidsspecialiste. Graag wilde ik mijn kennis uitbereiden. Daarom ben ik dit jaar gaan specialiseren in de allround opleiding. Hierbij heb ik de specialisatie Acne.Heeft u, uw dochter/zoon/man/vrouw last van acne in het gelaat, decollecte of rug. Wil ik u hier graag mee helpen.Het gaat om een Acné behandeling bestaande uit: een oppervlakte reiniging, dieptereiniging, het verwijderen van comedonen, het verwijderen van pustels, een gezichtsmasker, dagcreme.De behandeling vind plaats in zwolle te Landstede, rechterland 1, onder begeleiding van een ervaren docent.

data:

* maandag 01 december 17.00-20.00maandag 08 december 17.00-20.00maandag 02 maart 17.00-20.00maandag 09 maart 17.00-20.00maandag 16 maart 17.00-20.00 en de Proeve van Bekwaamheid in MEI, exacte datum volgt. (ERG BELANGRIJK!!)

Graag help ik uw met het verbeteren van de acne.

* U kunt mij bereiken via mijn mail. [email protected]
* Vriendelijke groet Bianca van der Zon

----------

